# Which audiocard to buy for Gentoo Linux?

## Kasumi_Ninja

Because of the multiplexing problems I have with my onboard Intel card I think of adding an pci audiocard. I had the Creative X-fi extreme  in mind but reading all problems it caused with Linux this doesn't seem like wise idea. Which audio card would you recommend?

----------

## PaulBredbury

You need to specify what you're going to use it for. Since it's probably gaming and no recording, I'll give my usual response.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> You need to specify what you're going to use it for. Since it's probably gaming and no recording, I'll give my usual response.

 

You got that right   :Wink:  What do you think about X-fi? The reviews are positive, I worry about driver support though.

Edit:

What do you think about the Audigy LS?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Do not even think about buying a brand-new Creative card - they are scumbags who don't support open-source.

Also, do not get a soundcard which requires software mixing, because software mixing sucks a bit of precious CPU power from the game. This is actually noticeable in e.g. Doom3.

The Audigy LS is not a proper Audigy - it requires software mixing.

The Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun has poor audio quality. I've owned one.

Buy an Audigy4 second-hand, so Creative don't get the revenue.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Do not even think about buying a brand-new Creative card - they are scumbags who don't support open-source.
> 
> Also, do not get a soundcard which requires software mixing, because software mixing sucks a bit of precious CPU power from the game. This is actually noticeable in e.g. Doom3.
> 
> The Audigy LS is not a proper Audigy - it requires software mixing.
> ...

 

And what do you think about the Asus sonar or the barracuda from razr?

----------

## PaulBredbury

The Asus Xonar requires software mixing, as does the Razer Barracuda.

Linux needs a couple more years for the software mixing kinks to be ironed out in ALSA & pulseaudio, so my crystal ball tells me.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> The Asus Xonar requires software mixing, as does the Razer Barracuda.
> 
> Linux needs a couple more years for the software mixing kinks to be ironed out in ALSA & pulseaudio, so my crystal ball tells me.

 

Hmm  this sucks Audigy 2 and 4 are really hard to get here in the Netherlands   :Sad: .

----------

## PaulBredbury

How is this hard?

Audigy 4 list.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> How is this hard?
> 
> Audigy 4 list.

 

Kewl, thanks for the link (I never used ebay before, only marktplaats and google  :Wink: )

----------

